
Uber to deploy self-driving cars in Pittsburgh - CiaranR
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37117831
======
heisenbit
Uber like Airbnb is leveraging individuals capital (or ability of drivers to
go into debt). However unlike ground in prime location they are literally
stamping out new cars every minute. In case of self driving cars it is Uber
putting up the capital and margins in transportation fleet business are
smaller than what the current Uber valuation implies. Differentiation will be
difficult.

It is a risky strategy for Uber but it is hard to see an alternative for them.

